# Baby Wipe Busters!



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Who ya gonna call?
Hey, it's not just in Minnesota! 

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/06/25/baby-wipes-clogging-sewer-systems-in-smaller-mn-towns/


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That article just gave me an idea.

Try to sell the customer a bidet toilet seat, and if they aren't interested give away free sanitary wipes for hygenic reasons. Your local drain cleaner will thank you. :laughing:


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

I was sooo thinking the same thing giving out baby wipes as a promotional item! "Who said they were a problem flushing?"


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like bread & butter to me!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

https://www.cottonelle.com/test-your-cleaning-logic

Internet commercial for wipes. Cool demonstration to make you think.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

They said the pumps are 16,000 bucks. I wish that was the only cost toilet paper and baby wipes had on our society. 

what does it cost to put our grandparents in assisted living when they can't wipe themselves?

what is the cost of roid operations that would never be needed if people would stop wiping?

How about your mom or wifes urinary tract infections that are caused by using an inferior product to try to get clean, what is that costing?

all these things can be fixed by toilet seat bidets. It is that simple.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I know you sell the toilet bidet seats - does yours offer heated water? Also, do you have a flyer explaining the benefits of a toilet bidet seat? 

I am interested in getting more info. about the seats you offer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry no flyers. Flyers are very expensive and I sell these things cheep. No hot water either if you want hot water go with coway or toto. 

the model I sell is as good as any cheep unit out there and I've tried a bunch.

Phat Cat you can get a unit on the internet for 65 bucks. what are you waiting for. 

I'm telling you it will be in the top 10 of your best life time purchases.

You either believe a fellow plumber or you believe giant corporations selling toilet paper giving people a huge f------g in the process.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you have a link?

Two of the homes that I have lived in had bidets - I miss them. Bought our last home with the intention of putting one in when we remodeled the Master bath, then the recession hit. 

Now I am in between homes, selling one, looking to buy another. Though I would like the Toto washlet (warm water), I would be willing to try cold only. Not sure I could get used to just cold water. You are discussing this with someone that likes her bath water so hot that her feet are beet red when she gets out of the bathtub.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*not another one!*



Phat Cat said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Two of the homes that I have lived in had bidets - I miss them. Bought our last home with the intention of putting one in when we remodeled the Master bath, then the recession hit.
> 
> Now I am in between homes, selling one, looking to buy another. Though I would like the Toto washlet (warm water), I would be willing to try cold only. Not sure I could get used to just cold water. You are discussing this with someone that likes her bath water so hot that her feet are beet red when she gets out of the bathtub.


You sound like my wife, who looks like a lobster in the shower.
My hands are tough, and they feel the heat with the temp she showers with...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> Two of the homes that I have lived in had bidets - I miss them. Bought our last home with the intention of putting one in when we remodeled the Master bath, then the recession hit.
> 
> Now I am in between homes, selling one, looking to buy another. Though I would like the Toto washlet (warm water), I would be willing to try cold only. Not sure I could get used to just cold water. You are discussing this with someone that likes her bath water so hot that her feet are beet red when she gets out of the bathtub.


 By all means go with the toto if that's is what you want. Although the cold water is fine it isn't like it's ice water. 

I have old lady's and young kids using cold water it is no big deal and not uncomfortable at all. 

I don't sell on line. I just sell locally. get a cheep BB50 (I don't sell BB50's but they are very good) and see how you and your wife like it if you still want a toto get one and put the cheep unit on another toilet. 

Just stop using toilet paper:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> see how you and your wife like it if you still want a toto get one and put the cheep unit on another toilet.:


Wait for it.....

Lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was going to highlight "her," then I realized that I could still have a "wife."

Sometimes I wish I had a wife to cook, clean, make appointments, etc. :no:

One day I will hire a maid. :yes:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like I didn't read your post good enough.:laughing:


----------

